# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Αραιωση στο τριχωτο του κεφαλιου λιγο πανω απο τον χαλινο!

## lilak5

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του club!Προχθές παρατήρησα το ενα μπατζακι μου να έχει αραιωσει λίγο πάνω απο το χαλινό στο τριχωτό της κεφαλης του κσι σναρωτιέμαι μηπως εχει σχέση με scally η απλη πτεροροια και σκεφτομαι να το προλάβω πριν επεκταθεί.Εχετε καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να είναι;Το πουλάκι συμπεριφέρεται φυσιολογικά το ιδιο καθαρες και οι κουτσουλιες του.

----------


## komo

Καλημέρα! Αν μπορείς ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία για να το δούμε.
Γενικά έχεις παρατηρήσει να έχει πούπουλα γύρω από το κλουβί,κάτι που θα δικαιολογούσε πτερόρροια;

----------

